# Beypazarı, TURKEY - Traditional Turkish Town



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

I visited Beypazarı yesterday which is famous for its well preserved / restorated traditional Ottoman town, it is a town of Ankara 100 km away from the city center.

BEYPAZARI
_Beypazarı today is a small town in a rural district famous for its carrots, (producing nearly 60% of Turkey's carrots), silverwork (Telkari), and a high quality natural mineral water. The crystal mineral trona, a kind of natural soda used in glass-making is extracted in Beypazarı.

With its rich history, architectural heritage and attractive rocky countryside Beypazarı is becoming increasingly attractive to visitors, especially day-trippers from Ankara. The cobbled streets of white Ottoman period buildings are particularly attractive; many of the old houses have been restored as hotels and restaurants (and are also popular with Turkish film directors looking for authentic locations. Every June the town holds its popular Traditional Historical Houses, Handicrafts, Carrot and stew Festival. The visitors of course are bringing valuable income to the town, shopping for silverware and providing good custom for the food markets and restaurants.

For many visitors a major attraction is the cuisine, which includes typical Turkish dishes such as the yoghurt drink ayran, tarhana, stuffed vine leaves, home-made sausage mumbar, and a stew cooked in a stone-oven güveç. Sweets include the sweet cream pudding called höşmerim and pastries including a dry buttery biscuit called Beypazarı kurusu, and a renowned 80-layer baklava. They are also very inventive with their carrots, drinking carrot juice and producing carrot-flavoured Turkish Delight and carrot ice-cream. Beypazarı is surrounded by good farmland and the fresh ingredients are a large part of why Beypazarı's cooling is so popular with visitors. One of the best-known eateries is the restored Ottoman house, the Taş Mektep restaurant. A popular gift to take back home is the sticky sausage-shaped fruit and walnut sweet sucuk._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beypazarı


My Photos..





















































































































































































































































Beypazarı Traditional House Museum:









































































I will post more later..


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Very pretty town.
The architecture looks European.


----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Very interresting to see traditional Ottoman architechture. Very picturesque!


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Very interesting! That's the first time I see pictures of Beypazarı! Actually, until now, I’ve never heard about it, heheh! And, yeah, I liked it very much! Its architecture is beautiful and it looks very well-kept! Thanks for sharing these pics! They're great! Lookin' forward to seeing the next ones!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

You are welcome and thanks for your nice comments. 

@Ferrapo: 
Yep, Beypazarı is not well known internationally, even I didn't see any foreign tourist there in my trip. 

Hopefully local authorities and citizens seems to have understood the importance of protecting and restoring the heritage in last years. They have restored many, there are still many to go. Now they have applied to UNESCO and become a candidate for "World Heritage" city. 

Although it is relatively unknown internationally, it is a local touristic area for Ankara citizens for years especially because of the food.. (Which I completely agree.. :eat: )


*Before posting new pics I want to introduce some local food, which Beypazarı is famous for...
*
Beypazarı Güveci: - Rice and lamb meet cooked in soil pots.


Sarma (Beypazarı Style) - Vine leafs stuffed with meat cooked in soil pots. 


80 katlı Baklava - A house style baklava consisting of 80 layers approximately 2 times higher than the normal one.


Beypazarı Kurusu - Some kind of cracker


Höşmelim - A dessert


Cevizli Sucuk - Some kind of jelly stuffed with walnut - I don't like it, but it has fanatic lovers.


Carrot Lokum (Turkish Delight) - Beypazarı is famous for its carrots (%60 of Turkey production), carrot delight is one of the best Turkish Delights I have ever eaten..


I will post new pics tommorow.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

The Living Museum - Where you can watch traditional art shows and do it yourself.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

we need more threads about traditional Turkish architecture. Great shots, Thanks


----------



## Xemita (Jul 3, 2007)

Wonderful place. It's quite interesting to see how similar is this kind of popular architecture to european one. 

Thx for the pics


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

so much of the city centre seems outside-oriented. the weather there must be fantastic.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

More..

You can climb the narrow streets to discover new parts of the town. Those parts are mainly where people live some streets seek for restoration. And some parts are newly restorated which will probably become new attraction points of the town.


----------



## OnuRC (Jun 27, 2009)

*Nice City*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beypazari looks, is a very nice fantastic town  great photos


----------



## silence.kit (Nov 21, 2007)

Amazing photos.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow great town! I love those mountain ridges that touch the town.


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful and well-preserved town. I especially like the last photo. :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for the pictures.
Somehow, it seems too touristic.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Yay, it is. Houses are mainly restorated for touristic purposes and townies especially women earn an important amount of money from traditional food and stuff. So in every weekend, historic part of the town looks like a huge traditions carnaval.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

one of the traditional and well preserved ottoman town.recommend to visit


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city is neat and well maintained and from your description, has a very interesting culture and cuisines.


----------

